# Minot RC Field Trial



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Good Luck to all the dogs and handlers at Minot this weekend. It looks like a very talented field of dogs and handlers. Would appreciate some updates on the tests and call backs as the trial continues. Thank you!


----------



## sunnydee (Oct 15, 2009)

Best of luck to Dr. Dick with Louie and Sophie. We are rooting for you here in Oregon.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Call backs to the landblind

1,4,6,10,13,15,16,18,19,21,22,23,24,25,26,27,28,30,35,37,42,46,48,49,51,52,53,54,55,56,59,62,63,64, 65, & 66. 
Starting at 7:30 am in the same place with dog #42.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind

2,4,10,15,18,19,21,22,23,24,26,30,35,37,46,48,49,52,54,55,62,63,65,66

24 Total


----------



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Brenda,

I would greatly appreciate any Qual Results.

Thanks.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby callbacks to the second series
1,4,7,9,10,11,12,14,15,16,17,21,22,26,27,28

16 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

They have not announced any Qual results so far. Same judge for derby and Qual and I think they were anxious to get the Derby started.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

1,4,18,19,22,24,26,35,37,46,52,62,63,65,66

15 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby callbacks to the third series
1,4,7,9,10,11,12,14,15,16,17,21,26,27,28

15 total


----------



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks Brenda -- you really are wonderful to keep so many of us informed.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results

1st-#24 Woody O/H Dewitt Boice
2nd-#18 Roper H/Danny Farmer O/H Milton & Sherry McClure
3rd-#63 Windy O/H Ken Neil (Qual for Natl Open - 13th Natl!)
4th-#35 Stevie O/H Ken Neil 
RJ - 4 Teek H/ Dan Farmer O/Milton McClure

JAMS- 66,65,52,46,37,26,22,19

Congrats to All!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying Results
1st-#11 Maggie O/H Linda McDowall
2nd-#18 Rita H/Rick Stawski O/Charles Lindberg
3rd-#8 Hawk O/H John Terraciano
4th-#10 Spook H/Dan Sayles O/Mike Langbehn

RJ-#2 Otter O/H Benita Otterness

JAMS- 1,23,20,17,16,24,12

Congrats to All!


----------



## Jan Helgoth (Apr 20, 2008)

Brenda said:


> Open Results
> 
> 1st-#24 Woody O/H Dewitt Boice
> 2nd-#18 Roper H/Danny Farmer O/H Milton & Sherry McClure
> ...


Congratulations to Dewitt & Lorraine, Milton & Sherry, Ken & Brenda (OMG Windy! ~ Qualified for her 14th. National ~ that has to be a record!) and all that finished!


----------



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

Brenda said:


> Qualifying Results
> 1st-#11 Maggie O/H Linda McDowall
> 2nd-#18 Rita H/Rick Stawski O/Charles Lindberg
> 3rd-#8 Hawk O/H John Terraciano
> ...


Thanks Brenda,

Unfortunately, #4 is not on the list.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby callbacks to the last series

1,4,7,9,10,11,12,14,17,21,26,27,28

13 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

2,5,6,16,17,28,32,38,39

9 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#6 Chase O/H Susanna Kilty
2nd-#5 Woody O/H Dewitt Boice ( Qualified for Natl AM)
3rd-#38 Ammo O/H Bill Petrovish
4th-#32 Mack O/H George Malaktaris
RJ -#17 Dolly O/H Ken Neil
JAMS- 2,16

Congrats to All!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby results
1st-#4 Bodie O/H John Terraciano
2nd-#14 Jagger H/Rick Stawski O/Kurt Markling
3rd-#17 Spook H/Dan Sayles O/Mike Langbehn
4th-#11 Rock H/Jeff Horsley O/Bryan Givhan
RJ -#12 Babe O/H Sherry McClure

JAMS- 28,27,26,21,10,9,7

Congrats to All!


----------



## KipDixon (Apr 20, 2013)

Congrats to Charlie and Fineline on Rita's 2nd.


----------



## jerrod denton (Jul 17, 2010)

Congrats to rick stawski, trey bullard and the fineline crew on the 2nd in the Q with Rita and jams with rosie and sparks and 2nd in the derby with jagger


----------



## Big River (May 9, 2010)

Big Congrats to Uncle George and Linda McDowell!


----------

